# Is anyone playing Hat Simulator 2014 A.K.A Team Fortress 2?



## Falafox (Feb 4, 2014)

Team Fortress 2 is a free game made by valve,go check it out now! I got over 1000 HOURS on it.


For the ones who do play,what's your steam ID and your most valuable possesion (so I can steal it of course) or what is your favorite aspect of the game? Mine is trading by far but sadly I got scammed near 90$ in one item and I had to start again,now my backpack is worth 100$ and rising!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

I play it on and off. I mostly tradefag nowadays just because pubs suck dick and PUGS are filled obnoxious tryhards.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I play it on and off. I mostly tradefag nowadays just because pubs suck dick and PUGS are filled obnoxious tryhards.


I mostly trade too,but I do enjoy pubs when I am in a good community server, (really, stop playing valve or other big companied server such as skial or lotus, go find a good server) but I really enjoy playing in competitive such as mix or highlander. You should try it too.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, you could say that I play it a bit (1533 hours ._.)
I've set up a highlander team in the past during the Summer Fun season, but it was more stressful to set up than made it worth it. So I just like to go on public servers with friends in a Skype call and have a good time!

Alright, it's about time I answered those other questions too. 
My most valuable item is this. My indubitably British unusual hat. Click the link and you'll understand why.

As for my Steam ID, it's down below. If you prefer to play in a competitive environment like Mge_Training, go ahead and send me a message!
 But you'll normally find me on a Vanilla Valve map messing around with some friends or furries.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2014)

I used to play it.

Then I began to quickly dislike the weapon system, and the low as hell amounts of damage weapons did. It seems rather pay to win to me imo. 
And yes, I say this being not very good at the game.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

Cain said:


> I used to play it.
> 
> Then I began to quickly dislike the weapon system, and the low as hell amounts of damage weapons did. It seems rather pay to win to me imo.
> And yes, I say this being not very good at the game.


I have spent 0,59 cents in this game (the cheapest I can buy to be premium) and my bapckpack cost over 100$ only for trading. 

The weapons system is kind of different, any weapon is better that others, in fact some of best are the vainilla, but I do agree that there is crutch weapons, also tf2 is an easy game to play and hard to master.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2014)

Cain said:


> I used to play it.
> 
> Then I began to quickly dislike the weapon system, and the low as hell amounts of damage weapons did. It seems rather pay to win to me imo.
> And yes, I say this being not very good at the game.


pay to win
hahaha
gawd this is a funny joke yis?
specially since all the weapons can be randomly given to ya and TF2 runs on the ideal "weapons are situational and tied to your playstyle" Yes there are specific powerful set ups but TF2 isnt a pay to win...unless you are talking about those servers that have donators :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2014)

Used to play before the crate drop and free play days. Mostly played as a medic.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 5, 2014)

I have 0 interest in playing this game anymore....

I'm not a big fan of games with 0 storyline and no ability to do anything besides collect hats.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I have 0 interest in playing this game anymore....
> 
> I'm not a big fan of games with 0 storyline and no ability to do anything besides collect hats.


I think I speak for many when I say this- A *lot* of the tf2 community is pretty sick of hats now. And this is from a guy that once invested a load in getting an unusual!
The End of The Line update is coming soon, and the creator started working on it alongside Valve back in November. He stated that he was going to bring supporting content which the community wants. And I'm betting that this'll be big. 
I'm hoping for weapons but new maps, a gamemode or anything will be great!


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I have 0 interest in playing this game anymore....
> 
> I'm not a big fan of games with 0 storyline and no ability to do anything besides collect hats.



I strongly disagree, TF2 has a storyline you can check the redacted version at the wiki or see the very well made comics on the tf2 page.
Things you can do in TF2? I really can't count them all, try fun loadouts, play in custom maps or modes, fucking Rocket Jump. RJ in TF2 is literally the funnest thing I have done in any game ever.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Falafox said:


> I strongly disagree, TF2 has a storyline you can check the redacted version at the wiki or see the very well made comics on the tf2 page.


We both know what Punnchy really means. 
Although there might be a backstory for those who want to see it, as a raw game it's just a thing where you shoot identical-looking people dressed in different colours or blast robots to pieces! 

When trundling around on 2fort, you don't get that sense in-game that you're completing mission objectives for Redmund/Blutarch Mann's land struggle! Plus, unlike any story with a campaign mode, there is no end. No tasks to complete in order to advance through the game at all!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> I have 0 interest in playing this game anymore....
> 
> I'm not a big fan of games with 0 storyline and no ability to do anything besides collect hats.


...
What kind of multiplayer only FPS has a story line...
Note I said Multiplayer only thus CoD doesnt count.

I mostly just play Vs Saxton hale and minigames type servers (death run, prophunt, fort war, zombie)

Note, instead of a story-line TF2 relies on a Universe to push it along.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 6, 2014)

For those who are interested, I just found a video. It's made by James McVinnie, the creator of the End of The Line Update.
In this video, he says that the Mann Co. Strongbox was something implemented by Valve which he does not know anything about. He also confirmed that the update _will_ bring non-cosmetic items, which are in the beta-testing phase now. That's right, it's been over a year but it looks like we're finally getting some new weapons!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfSQDfMj6w


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> He also confirmed that the update _will_ bring non-cosmetic items, which are in the beta-testing phase now. That's right, it's been over a year but it looks like we're finally getting some new weapons!


Oh boy new maps!!1!1!!


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 6, 2014)

Cain said:


> I used to play it.
> 
> Then I began to quickly dislike the weapon system, and the low as hell amounts of damage weapons did. It seems rather pay to win to me imo.
> And yes, I say this being not very good at the game.



The stock weapons are _generally_ considered to be the best. Any other weapons of the same type will have bonuses but are balanced with negatives, meaning there isn't really any 'best' weapon for a class. Okay, some medic melee weapons have no downsides but that's the only time that happens - and his stock bonesaw is pretty useless considering how little health he has

Anyhoo, this is the game I've spent the most hours playing, but my computer's been slowly dying and I get 8fps max with chris's config (down from 25fps despite changing no hardware. Computers are magic I tell you, magic!), so I don't play currently. Shame, it was still fun :c


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Anyhoo, this is the game I've spent the most hours playing, but my computer's been slowly dying and I get 8fps max with chris's config (down from 25fps despite changing no hardware. Computers are magic I tell you, magic!), so I don't play currently. Shame, it was still fun :c


Same happens to me, I barely get near 10 in fights, that's the sole reason I am selling this turd of a notebook and building a proper gaming pc.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

A nice little update has just come our way, buffing various weapons, adding new killstreak kits for weapons, and adding Strongbox keys. They just contain cosmetics but it was to be expected, really. End of The Line is still to come, after all!
Anyway, for those who are interested, these are the update changes- 
http://www.teamfortress.com/?tab=updates


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn, the reserve shooter got buffed a lot, thank god it's my favorite secondary,killstreak weps meh, some of the new cosmetics looks nice, too bad I am in vacations I have at least one week to come back.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Damn, the reserve shooter got buffed a lot, thank god it's my favorite secondary,killstreak weps meh, some of the new cosmetics looks nice, too bad I am in vacations I have at least one week to come back.


Ah, well you ain't gonna be missing too much until the big End of a The Line update appears. 
And of course, if you ever fancied a game of tf2 when you get back, feel free to stalk me on Steam. Haha.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, well you ain't gonna be missing too much until the big End of a The Line update appears.
> And of course, if you ever fancied a game of tf2 when you get back, feel free to stalk me on Steam. Haha.



Yes, sure, but I'll have at least over 200 ping, the UK is quite far away from South America.
About the EOTL update, I am really hoping that there is an ARG to solve to get the update, but we get video of course, there could be tons of hints on it.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 7, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Yes, sure, but I'll have at least over 200 ping, the UK is quite far away from South America.
> About the EOTL update, I am really hoping that there is an ARG to solve to get the update, but we get video of course, there could be tons of hints on it.


It's alright. My internet's pretty good over here, so I can join whichever server you go on. I've played on an Australian server a couple times with the game still playable.
I just googled the meaning of ARG without much success, mind me asking what it stands for?
Also, in that James McVinnie video he said that the video was 'non-canon' and is not part of the official story of tf2. It's set during the Gravel War, which is now in the past. But we'll see what happens, there's gotta be something story-related arriving along with the upcoming update.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, ARG are real time all the world kind of game, it's kind of hard to explain so I'll leave Extra Credits for the explanation http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tiU4AYPdIOw    ARG are fucking mind blowing.

Too bad EOTL isn't cannon, by the trailer it seems like one of the best TF2 content ever made, Valve or non Valve.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2014)

I nicknamed it "RuneScape 2". 

See, RuneScape is a game about collecting party hats, known for its "The one with the most hats wins" rule. Similarly, Team Fortress 2 is a game about collecting hats, known for its "The one with the most hats wins" rule.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I nicknamed it "RuneScape 2".
> 
> See, RuneScape is a game about collecting party hats, known for its "The one with the most hats wins" rule. Similarly, Team Fortress 2 is a game about collecting hats, known for its "The one with the most hats wins" rule.



Here the party hat cost nothing! We have top hats on top of other top hats, take that runescape.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

Out of curiosity- What sorta classes do people here enjoy playing as?
My favourite loadout at the moment is Demoman with the Loch-n-Load and default equivalents of everything else. After all, explosions are fun!


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 8, 2014)

As pyro, degreaser, reserve shooter and axtinguisher. Light, switch and hit repeatedly until dead. 

As soldier, stock launcher and gunboats. Because rocket jumping is fun.

Although I'd switch between them depending on the situation, usually it was pyro, and I'd often choose stock medic because there was a need for one on the team. Was. 
(damn you computer)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 8, 2014)

I mostly play Scout and I usually go Stock/BFB - Stock - Atomizer/Pan, otherwise I go Pyro with Degreaser/RS/Axstinguisher or Spy with full stock. I play a lot of things really.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 8, 2014)

Soldier favorite class but recently I am playing a lot of Spy, gotta practice dem trickstabs! 
Loadouts:
Scout stock with pan
Soldier RL, gunboats and MG
Pyro degreaser,reserve shooter and axtinguisher.
Demoknight because I suck with stickies.
Medic Overdose,medigun and ubersaw
Spy: Amby and rest stock.
I almost never play other classes.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 8, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Demoknight because I suck with stickies.



Don't suck with stickies, be good with pipes.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 8, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Demoknight because I suck with stickies.



How do you suck with stickies? It's literally spam in general direction of person and right click. Like how do you fuck that up?


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How do you suck with stickies? It's literally spam in general direction of person and right click. Like how do you fuck that up?


Not to forget holding down the left mouse to spam even further!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2014)

I was only really good with medic, since during my brief time nboody else played medic.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I was only really good with medic, since during my brief time nboody else played medic.


I like playing medic most of all during Mann Vs Machine on Mann Up Mode, and I'll tell ya why-
Nobody in the team will blame you for doing your job, only the people you heal will get flak for not doing well enough!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Not to forget holding down the left mouse to spam even further!



Damn, that's some pretty technical stuff right there.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 8, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Don't suck with stickies, be good with pipes.


I love pipes! (Well that sound weird) I pretty much go to MGE to practice airshots in endif, if I get 1 kill I always kill spawn them when they come down  (I dont go below them!)


Digitalpotato said:


> I was only really good with medic, since during my brief time nboody else played medic.


If any team has a medic, pretty much the one to get a medic will win, I love medic too! My favorite class for competitive.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Out of curiosity- What sorta classes do people here enjoy playing as?
> My favourite loadout at the moment is Demoman with the Loch-n-Load and default equivalents of everything else. After all, explosions are fun!



Depends.

If I'm playing something where everyone is actually working toward a goal like MvM, CTF, Payload, etc, I'll go Medic (and usually end up being the only medic), soldier, or if we're pushing up sometimes Gunslinger Engineer.

If we're screwing around like on surf of something fun and stupid, Pyroshark (great for most surf maps, and god bless GodDamnitNappa for the tons of water in his jails), Demo Knight, Soldier.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 11, 2014)

Play the game and I still do. Not much of a trader, but I trade around to get things that catch my eye. Plus trading has gone to shit. So I just play for the sake of playing. 
Don't get me wrong about my skills however, I'll kick you to the curb.
- Pyro is what I play, burning shit is why I stay.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 11, 2014)

KOfoxing said:


> Play the game and I still do. Not much of a trader, but I trade around to get things that catch my eye. Plus trading has gone to shit. So I just play for the sake of playing.
> Don't get me wrong about my skills however, I'll kick you to the curb.
> - Pyro is what I play, burning shit is why I stay.


Y'know, I'd be up for a game of tf2 with ya. I gotta get off my PC now as it's about 10PM over here, but I'll add you on Steam through that little link in your sig!


----------



## RabidLynx (Feb 15, 2014)

Hat Simulator 2014. Yes.

Except I don't wear hats. Not paying to wear a weird looking hat on a fictional game character. 

Other than that, I enjoy TF2.
I usually play as Pyro, with Backburner, Flare gun, Volcano fragment. My idea of fun  I haven't been playing for very long though, I really suck at it. Oh well.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 15, 2014)

I finally bought myself a strange pan and spent a day celebrating by just sticky jumping and panning people. It was bretty gud.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 17, 2014)

Strange weapons are fun, aren't they? I currently have a strange spy-cicle for spy and a Strange baby face blaster for scout. 
My favorite class was sniper using the mechina, the tribalman's siv and jarate but then I got the dead ringer to go with my red tape recorder and strange spycicle, and started to play as a spy more.
half the time I usually play as sniper depending on the map but you can usually see me playing different classes.  

My Steam name is Rouge_Artist and If anyone wants to add me, your more that welcome to. I'm always up for a game of TF2!


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 18, 2014)

I just stuck with getting strange stock rocket launcher, flame thrower and knife, I used them far too often over other ones to go for anything else (and the price, but that totally didn't factor in).

Also, my backpack jumped up in value by 4(!!!) scrap without any item changes, according to backpack.tf. Anyone know what that was?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 18, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> I just stuck with getting strange stock rocket launcher, flame thrower and knife, I used them far too often over other ones to go for anything else (and the price, but that totally didn't factor in).
> 
> Also, my backpack jumped up in value by 4(!!!) scrap without any item changes, according to backpack.tf. Anyone know what that was?



Something you had probably increased in value.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone here doing any Mann vs Machine? 
I just completed a Mann Up tour and got a brilliant pile of goodies- Including a Professional Killstreak Flame Thrower Kit Fabricator with Fire Horns and Hot Rod. I might just sell it on the Steam market for Â£20. 
After all, I need to get all the bits I need to craft my Professional Loch n Load Fabricator!


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been tempted to use a mann up ticket since I still have a few in my backpack. My friends and I usually do Mann vs Machine when we get together for a LAN party. 

I just fixed my laptop up (and along with it updated java to 64 bit instead of the 32 bit version that it was somehow running on for about a year) so I might use a mann up ticket later on  tonight to see how smoothly things end up running on it. .


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 22, 2014)

Rouge Artist said:


> I've been tempted to use a mann up ticket since I still have a few in my backpack. My friends and I usually do Mann vs Machine when we get together for a LAN party.
> 
> I just fixed my laptop up (and along with it updated java to 64 bit instead of the 32 bit version that it was somehow running on for about a year) so I might use a mann up ticket later on  tonight to see how smoothly things end up running on it. .


Y'know, I'd be up for a game with you if you wanted someone to tag along- or just play on a public server or whatever.
Tell you what- I'll add ya on Steam.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 22, 2014)

okay, that sounds good! it's been snowing here since last night and it's not supposed to stop till monday or tuesday so I'll probably be playing a lot over the next couple days. 

I wonder how many achievements I can unlock over that time span?


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 2, 2014)

Alright. My backpack's overflowing with spare weapons, so if anyone wants to swap any of their spares with weapons of mine they don't have, now's the time to do it before I craft them all into oblivion!


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 2, 2014)

Now that item sets are done for all 9 classes, I play Scout and Spy the most actively nowadays.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright. My backpack's overflowing with spare weapons, so if anyone wants to swap any of their spares with weapons of mine they don't have, now's the time to do it before I craft them all into oblivion!



Oh, that reminds me, I have 20 spare weapons that I'll probably be fine with just giving away (not all to one person though, that wouldn't be fair). I don't play currently, so I don't have any reason to craft them.

Page 5 of http://backpack.tf/id/76561198045538001
â€‹keep yer 'ands off me archimedes though, took far too long to get that


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh hell yeah!
 Somebody actually _bought_ that Professional Killstreak Kit that I put on the Steam Market for Â£15!


----------



## Hooky (Mar 6, 2014)

I play Hat Simulator and I have to say: I really like how playing it doesn't feel like a chore after a while. I've already put in 82 hours and I'm still getting a buzz from playing it! Especially with friends - usually in a voice call over Skype.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> Somebody actually _bought_ that Professional Killstreak Kit that I put on the Steam Market for Â£15!



What weapon was it for?


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> What weapon was it for?


The Flame Thrower. Hot Rod sheen and Fire Horns Killstreak effect.

Anyways, I just used a bit of that money to complete my crafting.
Now I have a Legendary Professional Killstreak Loch-n-Load, a Specialized Killstreak Festive Stickybomb Launcher and a Killstreak Freedom Staff on my Demoman! Hell yeah!

Now to actually get enough kills in a row to _see_ the effect!


----------

